
NEAR Protocol – The global computing platform for the Open Web - aspenmayer
https://near.org
======
aspenmayer
[https://github.com/nearprotocol/nearcore](https://github.com/nearprotocol/nearcore)

> NEAR's purpose is to enable community-driven innovation to benefit people
> around the world.

> To achieve this purpose, NEAR provides a developer platform where developers
> and entrepreneurs can create apps that put users back in control of their
> data and assets, which is the foundation of "Open Web" movement.[1]

> One of the components of NEAR is NEAR Protocol, an infrastructure for
> server-less applications and smart contracts powered by blockchain. NEAR
> Protocol is built to deliver usability and scalability of modern PaaS like
> Firebase at fraction of prices that blockchains like Ethereum charge.

Nightshade: Near Protocol Sharding Design (July 2019)

Alex Skidanov @AlexSkidanov alex@nearprotocol.com

Illia Polosukhin @ilblackdragon illia@nearprotocol.com

[https://near.org/downloads/Nightshade.pdf](https://near.org/downloads/Nightshade.pdf)

[1]
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/04/10/1301496/](https://techcrunch.com/2016/04/10/1301496/)

